# I'm trying to start a Miami CO-OP! All South Floridians welcome!!!



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey all,

I recently contacted the Orlando branch of Harvest Meat Company to inquire whether or not they delivered to Miami (where I am located). Well, they do, for a minimum order of 500 lbs. The delivery fee is only $3.50 ($7 per 1,000 lbs). 

I have been talking with a couple of other forum members located in Miami, and have two people interested in going in on the large order. I would order at least 200 lbs for my pack alone, and I have another person committed to ordering about 180 lbs. 

I am looking for other raw feeders who would be interested in ordering meat in bulk so we can at least meet the 500 lb requirement. Not only does it mean less trips to the grocery store, but the meat is MUCH cheaper! And they have much more variety than Publix! I have a price list for this week (prices change weekly), so if anybody is interested, PM me with your email and I can forward you the price sheet. 

A Greater Miami Co-Op is in the works! This is available to anybody located in South Florida willing to drive to Miami to pick up their order. The other members I am speaking with are looking to order about two months worth of meat at a time. We can pay for each of our orders in cash when they deliver the food. 

If anybody is interested, or knows somebody who may be interested, or knows where I may be able to find more raw feeders who would be interested... please let me know. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Julie said:


> I recently contacted the Orlando branch of Harvest Meat Company to inquire whether or not they delivered to Miami (where I am located). Well, they do, for a minimum order of 500 lbs. The delivery fee is only $3.50 ($7 per 1,000 lbs).


You can't really beat that!!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> You can't really beat that!!


I'll say!!! I was like :jaw: when the rep told me! 

Don't you & Natalie order from Harvest Meats? I think I read it in another thread...


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep, we buy the majority of our meat from them :biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh! I wonder if they do that here?! I think there's a distribution center in Sacramento, which is only about two hours from us. Alex, Rachel and I could probably split 500lb orders! Hmmm.... *scratches chin* XD

ETA - They do, they do!!! WOOT!!! Must call Alex tomorrow. !!!!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> Oh! I wonder if they do that here?! I think there's a distribution center in Sacramento, which is only about two hours from us. Alex, Rachel and I could probably split 500lb orders! Hmmm.... *scratches chin* XD
> 
> ETA - They do, they do!!! WOOT!!! Must call Alex tomorrow. !!!!


See?! I can't believe I didn't call them earlier to see if they delivered to Miami! If I can get this going it will make life so.much.easier.(and cheaper!!!) If I can't find anybody else to make up the whole order I might just have to end up buying another freezer and ordering 500lbs for myself LOL


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You guys really need to check out our co-op and see what it is all about. 95% of our database orders are grass fed, A/H free meat and we have a lot of them. Maybe the Northwest is different from the rest of the country but I don't think so.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> You guys really need to check out our co-op and see what it is all about. 95% of our database orders are grass fed, A/H free meat and we have a lot of them. Maybe the Northwest is different from the rest of the country but I don't think so.


That sounds great, I would LOVE to be able to get ahold of grass fed meat. I haven't been able to find any sources locally, nor have I found a place that will deliver/ship for a reasonable fee. If I could find it and I could make it affordable, I would definetly order that quality for my dogs.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Some of these database orders are sourced locally. Someone knows a butcher who is willing to do hamburger cows and llama that are grass fed and instead of sourcing out to the public they chunk into beef. You have to do research and look around at your local resources. We have resources for chicken and pork and beef that we don't do databases for because they are here for anyone to use that belongs to the co-op, that is info that is in the files of most co-ops. Our venison is sourced from NZ, but even with shipping we get so many that order we get a great price per lb for meat and heart. I'm not sure where the bison comes from but you have to look in all directions for sources. Find a butcher who has his own facility that is willing to work with you. Good Luck.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Some of these database orders are sourced locally. Someone knows a butcher who is willing to do hamburger cows and llama that are grass fed and instead of sourcing out to the public they chunk into beef. You have to do research and look around at your local resources. We have resources for chicken and pork and beef that we don't do databases for because they are here for anyone to use that belongs to the co-op, that is info that is in the files of most co-ops. Our venison is sourced from NZ, but even with shipping we get so many that order we get a great price per lb for meat and heart. I'm not sure where the bison comes from but you have to look in all directions for sources. Find a butcher who has his own facility that is willing to work with you. Good Luck.


Thanks for the information, I'm taking it to heart & going to do more local research. It sounds like you guys have a great co-op with lots of high quality variety!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow!! I may very well be interested.. Miami is kinda far to drive for me though.  However, I might just try and call them myself and get a local delivery here in West Palm. Hmmmmmmmmmm.. Great idea!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Good luck to you hope it works out well.

I would love to have a co-op here but there are so few that it is almost an impossibility (I have only found half a raw feeder plus myself!!)


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Wow!! I may very well be interested.. Miami is kinda far to drive for me though.  However, I might just try and call them myself and get a local delivery here in West Palm. Hmmmmmmmmmm.. Great idea!


Adrian, we are planning to order for two months at a time. Is there any way you could meet us halfway every two months?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Wow!! I may very well be interested.. Miami is kinda far to drive for me though.  However, I might just try and call them myself and get a local delivery here in West Palm. Hmmmmmmmmmm.. Great idea!





SerenityFL said:


> Adrian, we are planning to order for two months at a time. Is there any way you could meet us halfway every two months?


Serenity got to it before I did. What she said!! I'd be totally cool with having a drop-off point somewhere inbetween. Pompano, perhaps?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

eternalstudent said:


> Good luck to you hope it works out well.
> 
> I would love to have a co-op here but there are so few that it is almost an impossibility (I have only found half a raw feeder plus myself!!)


Thanks, I hope it works out too! We're almost there, between Serenity & I, we'll be ordering almost 400lbs of meat... just need to make up for that other 100lbs! That sucks that you have no raw feeding community, although now that I think about it I don't really know of anybody I actually see that feeds raw the same way I do. Most people I know feed Natures Variety or Primal premade raw. That's what makes this forum so great, having PMR support from all around the world..


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm definitely interested, heheh. I can't order too much, but something is something, and more affordable too :biggrin:.
In terms of grass-fed meats, etc., the best I have found so far is rabbit for $3lb, haven't bought from them or visited them though:
Bunny Farm Corp - LocalHarvest


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Julie said:


> Serenity got to it before I did. What she said!! I'd be totally cool with having a drop-off point somewhere inbetween. Pompano, perhaps?


That would MOST CERTAINLY work with me!  That makes me happy! There prices are so awesome! 

However, like I said in PM, I just bought 165 lbs. of meat today, and 100 lbs. last weekend, so I have a fair amount for the next month or so.

Are you trying to get an order placed now? I would definitely want in, in another month or two!

Anyway, let me know.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> That would MOST CERTAINLY work with me!  That makes me happy! There prices are so awesome!
> 
> However, like I said in PM, I just bought 165 lbs. of meat today, and 100 lbs. last weekend, so I have a fair amount for the next month or so.
> 
> ...


I think that we're playing message tag, lol, I just replied to your PM. 

Just gotta come up with a time and place that makes everybody happy and we're good! Between SerenityFL, 3Musketeers & myself we will be ordering about 430#'s... just need to find somebody to fill in that little gap. If it doesn't work for you this time, we will most definetly keep in touch and include you on the order next time! (in about two months or so)


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I live on the other coast, I would be interested in ordering in bulk and would pick up in Miami I have a large freezer what are the details?


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Chocx2.....where on the coast do you live and what route would you take to get to Miami?


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

I reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally WISH I had the room to make up the rest of the order.. Unfortunately, both my little 5 and 8 cubiic chest freezers are filled to the rim.  But, next time you guys order.. PLEASE let me know. I will definitely get down on that order for sure. 

Thanks so much for getting this set up!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I-75
I live in Lee county its above Naples and below Punta Gorda near Sanibel Island


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

You would have to fill me in on how to order, what I can order, is there any type of list or form. I went to the web site and was looking.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> I-75
> I live in Lee county its above Naples and below Punta Gorda near Sanibel Island


Ah, ok. Thought maybe if you were going to take 41, I could meet you half way. But 75 puts you in to Miami and a bit out of my way.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> You would have to fill me in on how to order, what I can order, is there any type of list or form. I went to the web site and was looking.


PM Julie your email address and she'll send you this weeks list. Gives you an idea and then when we get closer to ordering, we can get a fresh list.


----------



## orlandouniquedoxies (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Julie 
I have been really interested in starting my doxies on RAW. I live in Orlando, FL. Could you email me the price list to [email protected] please? 

Thanks
Ingrid
_* * * Advertising removed by Moderator * * *_ RFD


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

41 is an option also what ever is good they both go the same way 75 is just faster I grew up in Miami when it was a hick town hehe


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> 41 is an option also what ever is good they both go the same way 75 is just faster I grew up in Miami when it was a hick town hehe


Well, if you ever do want to take 41, let me know and I can meet you somewhere along the way. I live on 41 and Naples is about 80 something miles away. So we could possibly meet somewhere in the middle....of the Glades...hahaha....but it may cut down on gas costs for you. (Have you seen the prices??!?!)

It really is not that much out of my way to do that...besides, I'll just load up your goods and the hoodlums in the car and we'll go for a little day trip. So, whenever you decide to take the scenic route, tell me, I'll meet ya.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

love to do that, I haven't seen any prices yet, but hopeing its better than what I have been getting my email is [email protected]


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Hopefully the drive isn't too far (or you can expect me 3 hours late XDD ) I'm quite prone to getting lost...


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> love to do that, I haven't seen any prices yet, but hopeing its better than what I have been getting my email is [email protected]


I forwarded it on to you, should be in your inbox.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> love to do that, I haven't seen any prices yet, but hopeing its better than what I have been getting my email is [email protected]


Hey! Sorry it took me so long to respond - have only been on DFC through my phone the past couple days, been super busy! Thanks for forwarding Chocx2 the price list, Serenity; and Chocx2, let me know if you're interested in ordering, how many pounds you estimate you'd be ordering, and would you be able to order & store enough to last two months? We are all going to try to stock up for at least two months, to minimize the orders. However everybody is welcome to order as much or as little as you want, obviously. :tongue:

Looks like this is going to work out nicely! :smile:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Julie, been talking to Chocx2 in email and PM and they are interested in ordering and she said about 100 lbs so that is GREAT! Mentioned to her it would be for about 2 months at a time unless we start getting more people...then maybe we could do a once a month thing...??

So between you, me, Chocx2 and 3Muskateers, I think we very well can order soon. And then Adrian will be on the next order. And hopefully, we can find more to join. I think, missy, you may very well have created a Miami co-op.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

When I order, I'll take in probably about 200 lbs. at a time. So, for the next order, I'M IN!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> Julie, been talking to Chocx2 in email and PM and they are interested in ordering and she said about 100 lbs so that is GREAT! Mentioned to her it would be for about 2 months at a time unless we start getting more people...then maybe we could do a once a month thing...??
> 
> So between you, me, Chocx2 and 3Muskateers, I think we very well can order soon. And then Adrian will be on the next order. And hopefully, we can find more to join. I think, missy, you may very well have created a Miami co-op.


Yay!!! So stoked - wish I could say more right now but unfortunately I'm one of the idiots sitting in H&R Block at 10:34pm the night taxes are due... listening to screaming children and finding out I get no return. Sigh... just one of the perks of being a procrastinator!  Tomorrow I am OFF work and will be sending out a mass PM to all of you to figure out when will be the best time for us to put in the order (when everybody will be ready). Can I just say YAY! one more time?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> When I order, I'll take in probably about 200 lbs. at a time. So, for the next order, I'M IN!


Whoo hoo!!!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Julie said:


> Yay!!! So stoked - wish I could say more right now but unfortunately I'm one of the idiots sitting in H&R Block at 10:34pm the night taxes are due... listening to screaming children and finding out I get no return.


Don't worry, I'm the idiot that went to the post office for some regular postage without knowing what day it was... Ack!

On another note, any chance I could get the prices list? :biggrin:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

serenityfl
quick questions, my first time ordering like this. Do you order by the pound or by case? and are the orders packed individually? Who do I need to give my order to? And it may be more than 100lbs?
Sorry about the questions I'll get better after the first time.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> serenityfl
> quick questions, my first time ordering like this. Do you order by the pound or by case? and are the orders packed individually? Who do I need to give my order to? And it may be more than 100lbs?
> Sorry about the questions I'll get better after the first time.


I don't know, I don't know, Julie, I don't know.

Just kidding...seriously, this is my first time as well. I think Julie is going to get a new price list and then send it around and that list should have on it how we order, how it's packaged, etc. (Julie, maybe you could ask Harvest Meats this...or someone who has ordered from them before would know?)

As for how much, at this point, we are ordering for two months at a time. However much your dogs go through in a month, double that. So, for example, my zoo goes through about 90 pounds of food a month. (Meat, bone and organ) I will then be ordering about 180 pounds of food. (I will be keeping in mind that not all of it is "meat" per say, some will be organ and some will be with bones.)

For this first time around, I'm going to stick to that number, see how well that works and either order less or more, the next time. 

Also, I'd like to know how we are going to get the money together...I assume we have to pay when we order, right?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

3Musketeers said:


> Don't worry, I'm the idiot that went to the post office for some regular postage without knowing what day it was... Ack!
> 
> On another note, any chance I could get the prices list? :biggrin:


Oh! Did I not forward it to your email? I'm sorry... I know you PM'd me your email, I'll forward it to you right now (prices have changed for this week - I have last week's price list, but it'll still give you an idea on the prices). & LOL, I once used the excuse "I have a Dr.'s appointment, can't make it into work" on a Sunday. Talk about stupid.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> serenityfl
> quick questions, my first time ordering like this. Do you order by the pound or by case? and are the orders packed individually? Who do I need to give my order to? And it may be more than 100lbs?
> Sorry about the questions I'll get better after the first time.


From my very little expierence, I _believe_ most of the items are already pre-packed in 40-50lb cases. The only time I have ordered in bulk I was getting chicken backs from Whole Foods, and when I got there to pick it up they handed me a big box with a vacuum sealed bag inside of chicken backs inside. So, I'm assuming most meats come prepackaged in either 40 or 50lb quantities (I believe it specifies beside the item description on the price list). I don't see why we wouldn't be able to order more or less though, that's a question for Nathan @ Harvest Meat headquarters. Hey, I've got a good idea! How about we get one big fat PM going of questions we have for me to put in an email and send to Nathan? I can blind copy all of you so you get his response in your email as well. I do know, however, the orders will not be packed individually. From my expierence ordering frozen foods (actually, frozen premade raw dog food for the store I work for), you get one big palet, wrapped up in plastic wrap (with the meat in boxes). I could be wrong, but I think it will come together and we will have to break it down and seperate our boxes to take home. 

And of COURSE you can order more than 100lbs!! 



SerenityFL said:


> I don't know, I don't know, Julie, I don't know.
> 
> Just kidding...seriously, this is my first time as well. I think Julie is going to get a new price list and then send it around and that list should have on it how we order, how it's packaged, etc. (Julie, maybe you could ask Harvest Meats this...or someone who has ordered from them before would know?)
> 
> ...


Good idea Serenity, everybody PM me your questions for Harvest meat (including your email if I don't already have it) and I'll put together an email for Nathan with all of our questions and I'll blind copy all of you so you can see his response. As for the payment, I already asked him that, we can pay in either CASH or CASHIERS CHECK when they DELIVER the food... talk about easy!!! So basically, we all just need to bring our share of the $$$, plus whatever little teeny bit we pay for delivery when we meet to pick it up, and pay the driver. We can confirm ahead of time the price of each of our orders.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey, another thought, you guys can add me on facebook if you want. It's pretty much all about my dang dogs anyways. 
Julia Anne Bertram | Facebook


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Lol, I'm a little lost... brisket, rosemeat, skrits? No idea what these cuts are >_<
Loving the prices though... lamb spleen at 1.09lb, can't even find that kinda stuff in markets.
What are pork jowls? $0.79lb
Makes me wanna get some stuff for me (doggies go first :biggrin: ) too.
Wonder how we'll split the stuff if we have to order by case? 
Sorry this one isn't a PM, but if so, how big/heavy are the cases?


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm with you, I was reading another thread and they had pics of different cuts of beef, interesting. Beef cheek meat looks like something I would feed. How about some imput from those of you who know what might be good to order!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am sure I need help...
Does everyone use chicken bone for the daily bone? And meat one meal? Help? Have four large dogs and to purchase for two months, ok... HELP


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Julie
When were you planning on putting the order together? Wanted to know if I should order from the guy I get stuff from or wait?


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

orlandouniquedoxies said:


> Hi Julie
> I have been really interested in starting my doxies on RAW. I live in Orlando, FL. Could you email me the price list to [email protected] please?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Julie, did you see this post? Have you talked to this person yet?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> Julie, did you see this post? Have you talked to this person yet?


I didn't even see that one!!! Thanks for pointing it out. Been a crazy week. Forwarding the price list now... she could probably even purchase straight from the warehouse itself.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> Julie
> When were you planning on putting the order together? Wanted to know if I should order from the guy I get stuff from or wait?


I wanted to put the order in as soon as possible. However, I just got back from the vet a couple hours ago and was told that my dog has a bladder stone, and needs a $900 surgery TOMORROW. This is totally unexpected, she has been acting completely normal except over the past two days she has been urinating more frequently. I made her an appt for the vet for tomorrow, but I came home from work tonight and saw her pee pink urine (with blood) so I took her to the 24 hr vet that determined the stone would have to be removed with some kinda laser surgery. :'(

This really freakin sucks, but I am still going to try to budget & get my money together so this order can go through ASAP, so I have another question: when will you all be ready to order? As soon as next week, let's say, Thursday? 

Sigh, it has been one long day.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

3Musketeers said:


> Lol, I'm a little lost... brisket, rosemeat, skrits? No idea what these cuts are >_<
> Loving the prices though... lamb spleen at 1.09lb, can't even find that kinda stuff in markets.
> What are pork jowls? $0.79lb
> Makes me wanna get some stuff for me (doggies go first :biggrin: ) too.
> ...


Sending an email to figure this out about the case and sizes. I would have no problem splitting a case with somebody, lets say it was a 40lb case and we each wanted 20lbs. I could do that. We might have to let it thaw at somebodys house and weigh it out and split it. It can be done. 
As far as all these odds and end pieces of meat go, the ones I'm not sure of, I'm googling, and determining if it is something I would want to feed. After I put together my order (what I want to order/how much of each) I will forward it to you, so you can get some ideas, if you want.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that your doggies not feeling well and hope all goes well with the vet!
I'm ready to order when your ready.
If anyone is interested in splitting a case of turkey, hens, which should be easy to do, don't know how many are in a case but they take up alot of space until cut up in the freezer.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I didn't know it came in bulk like that so I think we should get all of the questions answered, first, and then place our orders so we know what's going to happen, how much we are getting, etc.

I'd also be interested in knowing how the organs work out....is that also by the case, and if so, how much weight in that case? I don't need that much organ....for two months, I might need about 5-10 pounds total. IF even that much.

I realize this isn't in a PM but I figured if we ask our questions here to send off to the guy, it may trigger more questions some one might have....


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes the organ meat I don't want by the case either, maybe we can split those type of things. Well keep us posted, I'm not much of a facebook user, if you'all talk there? I'll try to find Julie on facebook later though.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Runnin' low on meat. Are we ordering soon?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Going a little low too, but I'm good for another few weeks.
I'll probably end up having to take small portions from the cases, like 10lbs of beef, 10lbs of pork etc. from each case that gets ordered, maybe 2-3lbs of each organ, max, till it's about 50lbs total.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry I've been MIA the past couple of days everybody. Something unexpected came up with family and I had to leave town for a few days to visit my grandpa. 

I'm waiting for Nathan's reponse on the case sizes. I also asked him to send me the new price sheet.

I took inventory of whats in my freezer the other day and I'm okay for another 10 days. Don't worry about case sizes - I'll copy & paste his response as soon as I receive it for you guys. I have no problem splitting cases if need be.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> I didn't know it came in bulk like that so I think we should get all of the questions answered, first, and then place our orders so we know what's going to happen, how much we are getting, etc.
> 
> I'd also be interested in knowing how the organs work out....is that also by the case, and if so, how much weight in that case? I don't need that much organ....for two months, I might need about 5-10 pounds total. IF even that much.
> 
> I realize this isn't in a PM but I figured if we ask our questions here to send off to the guy, it may trigger more questions some one might have....


I get what you mean. If need be, we can always just order one case of each organs and divvy it up. Still waiting for Nathan's response on case sizes.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Dividing case of organs sounds like a good option if it comes to be more than one individual needs.

I have about a week's worth of food left so hopefully he answers soon and we can order.


----------



## isabellak (Oct 26, 2010)

I would be interested in a Pompano pick up location!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I had to stock up but I still have room in the freezer and you said 10 days I'll be good


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

isabellak said:


> I would be interested in a Pompano pick up location!


Isabella, how much meat would you need for a couple of months? We're going to order for two months at a time until we can get more people involved. 

The next round, after this order, we'll have you again, 3Muskateers, Julie, me, Chocx and Adrien. And I think Adrien was also in that area? (Have to look back) but I think that shouldn't be a problem at all.

Did you ever get a price list? It won't be the same one for the week we order but it will give you an idea of what is available. 

Let us know, or PM Julie since she's "in charge", and get you added. That would be GREAT!!!


----------



## isabellak (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Serenity,
No, I haven't seen a price list yet. I did PM Julie yesterday, but haven't received anything yet. I would take between 50 - 100 pounds depending on what is available. I'll PM you with an email address. Thanks, this is great!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

serenity and julie

I noticed on the site that they did list bison, was wondering if they offered hearts in case didn't see it on a price list. :becky:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Isabella- I just forwarded you the price sheet. 

Everybody: I apologize for not being around. This past week was crazy with family in town but now they've all left (hallelujah). An unfortunate event occurred involving my grandfather so the whole clan rushed into town and (lucky me) stayed at our house while the Dr.'s figured out what was going on. All seems to be okay for now, and I can get my schedule back (so can the dogs!) yay!

Here is Nathan's response. It didn't quite give me the answer I was looking for, but it kind of did:



> Hey Julie!
> 
> No need to apologize, life happens! Orchestrating multiple raw diet personalities is not one of the easiest things to do I would imagine!
> 
> ...


Sooo... that answers our question on chicken (comes in 40lb cases). The weight of the boxes of red meats varies depending on the size of the animal that was slaughtered, which makes sense... but... now I'm kind of lost. Does anybody have any questions to response to his email with? I guess we would figure out how many lbs of meat is in each box by the price once we order it??


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> serenity and julie
> 
> I noticed on the site that they did list bison, was wondering if they offered hearts in case didn't see it on a price list. :becky:


I'll ask him about that in the next email! They don't process the meat themselves, so they might only offer the bison cuts they get from the supplier... but it would be GREAT if they had the hearts too!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

:O Bison would be great.
I guess we could guesstimate that the boxes of red meats are around 40-60lbs, or you could ask more directly for an estimate. Sure it varies, but there has to be an average weight.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, I'm ready to order!!
When ever your ready let me know


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm so tempted to buy another freezer just so I can get in on this order! Ahh!! LOL


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I am having to save up money week by week to be able to put in my bulk order. Things are going a bit awry at the workplace and hours have been cut drastically, finances are super tight for me right now (which makes it hard to come up with that much $ at a time, but it will obviously pay off with how much money I'll be saving). I don't want you to think I've forgotten about this, I know we need to order at a convenient time for everybody. I hope you guys dont think I've abandoned this bulk order, I'm just not able to do it as soon as I thought I would. I bought my freezer and it's just sitting there empty!!! So depressing! lol

NO bison hearts! :'(


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Don't worry bout it, I can always go grab a bag of chicken quarters till you have the money for the bulk order ;P.
It'll be worth it in the end considering the prices on beef/pork, red meats in general here.
I noticed there was "beef trim" for 1.55lb? Seems a little odd though, I'm guessing the trim might be mostly fat and little bits of meat?


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Alright...sorry to say, everyone, but I think I'm not going to be here to make an order. I believe I'm moving very soon. (Just waiting on an email to confirm.)

I hope this works well for all of you and that you get to order and it saves you a lot of money.

Now, since we are all in the area, I figured it might be best to ask here....since I will be driving two dogs and a cat and I'll have to have the other cats transported, (I don't have the room in the car), I'm going to need some pre-made raw for while we're on the road. I'm sure the transport will feed that but I'm not so sure they'll be all happy about handling raw meat and bones on the trip.

Trip should only be two-three days so I need pre-made raw to get us through that.

Is there anywhere in Miami that sells this so I can go and pick it up? IF I get this email, I will have a week and a half before I leave. I'd like to get this as soon as possible.

Thanks.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Maybe you can make your own mix, or just buy ground meats for those few days?
Unfortunately, a lot of the pre-mades have veggies and all that slop, Julie's store sells some, but maybe they should be boycotted >:[.


----------



## Paola (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi, I just found this thread and i was wondering if you finally made the CO-OP in Miami. I live in Miami also and i feed my dog raw, but sometimes is hard to find viriety of meat and organ meet. Please tell me where do you get the meet from and what types of meet you feed your dog. 
Thanks.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xxshaelxx said:


> Oh! I wonder if they do that here?! I think there's a distribution center in Sacramento, which is only about two hours from us. Alex, Rachel and I could probably split 500lb orders! Hmmm.... *scratches chin* XD
> 
> ETA - They do, they do!!! WOOT!!! Must call Alex tomorrow. !!!!



Hey! I'd be willing to order some too! I'm in Fairfield.

Whoops just realized how old this is.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Sprocket, it kinda got called off because I had a change in jobs & couldn't afford to order in bulk at the time, and SerenityFL found out she was moving to Maine. Now that I have a more steady source of income (very lucky my business has been growing lately!) I'd be willing to put in a bulk order with some other South FL people once I get a freezer... I believe the minimum order is 500lbs.


----------

